# LTD SC-208



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on the overall worth of the LTD-SC208 so whatever feedback you can give me would be greatly appreciated.

I'm mainly just wondering if it's even worth it, or if I should just wait a little longer and get a higher end Agile.


Thanks,
Chad.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 8, 2011)

Wait a little longer and get a higher end agile. The SC-208 still has the same crappy pickups as the SC-207 and it made of basswood. And on top of that, it is only a 25.5 inch scale. Save up a little case and get yourself an Agile, the quality will be worth it


----------



## Explorer (Jun 8, 2011)

To give a slightly different viewpoint, from someone who has spent the money: 

I'm a fan of my two LTD FM408s, also with basswood bodies. The scale length of the SC208 doesn't bother me either, as three of my 8-strings are 25.5", and they all are tuned down to E1 at this point. Considering that one of those three is my new semi-custom Agile Intrepid Pro (the other two being the two FM408s), I obviously wanted the scale length enough to pay more for exactly what I wanted. At this point, I rarely play my first Intrepid Pro 28.625", and will likely sell it in the next year. 

The only thing I don't like about the SC208 at first glance is the bolt-on neck construction. I'm not a fan of bolt-on necks, although there are obviously different points of view on the desirability of either. If you prefer that kind of neck, my personal preferences shouldn't be a reason for you to change your mind. 

Your price difference to get an Agile with similar specs is probably going to be at least $200 more expensive, maybe more depending on whether you go for active p'ups or neck-through. 

Whatever you choose to do, good luck!

----

"Two Views" was brought to you through a grant from Exxon.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!



Explorer said:


> To give a slightly different viewpoint, from someone who has spent the money:
> 
> I'm a fan of my two LTD FM408s, also with basswood bodies. The scale length of the SC208 doesn't bother me either, as three of my 8-strings are 25.5", and they all are tuned down to E1 at this point. Considering that one of those three is my new semi-custom Agile Intrepid Pro (the other two being the two FM408s), I obviously wanted the scale length enough to pay more for exactly what I wanted. At this point, I rarely play my first Intrepid Pro 28.625", and will likely sell it in the next year.
> 
> ...



Don't mean to be any more of a bother but would you mind telling me what string gauges you would recommend for the B and F# strings on the SC-208? I'm a fan of thicker gauge strings and wanting to not have to tune every few minutes but I don't want it to add any more bass(tone wise) to the lower registers.

Also, how would you describe the neck and tuning stability?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ripper1134 (Jun 10, 2011)

just go to rondomusic.com agiles everywhere. and ernie ball just realeased an 8 string set


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jun 10, 2011)

Ripper1134 said:


> just go to rondomusic.com agiles everywhere. and ernie ball just realeased an 8 string set



I've been there but the conversion rate, shipping and border fees are big turn off. Easily an extra 300 dollars. That's why I'm just wondering if spending almost 1,000 dollars on an Agile is worth it when I can get the SC-208 for 450 locally.

And thanks for the tip on the EB's. I'll check 'em out.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jun 10, 2011)

I spent about an hour with a similar model; the LTD FM-418 and I didn't care for it too much because the frets were small, the scale length made anything below B Standard sound floppy and when I did any kind of string bending it instantly went out of tune. I'd go with a minimum 27 inch scale length, some type of double locking setup with fat frets. As ususal I did like the EMG pickups though...


----------



## Explorer (Jun 10, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Don't mean to be any more of a bother but would you mind telling me what string gauges you would recommend for the B and F# strings on the SC-208? I'm a fan of thicker gauge strings and wanting to not have to tune every few minutes but I don't want it to add any more bass(tone wise) to the lower registers.
> 
> Also, how would you describe the neck and tuning stability?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



In order to know what string gauges will feel in line with your expectations, it will be helpful to know what your expectations are. To that end, tell me what string gauges you would currently use across a normal six-string electric, and at what scale length, and I'll do a quick calculation. 

My guitars are all very stable. That's generally true of any well built guitar which has been set up and which has strings adequately tensioned for the pitch and scale length. When a string doesn't have enough tension on it, it is very easy for it to move across the saddles and nut with any fretting, and so its tuning will be very unstable. 

@Eric Christian: For tuning to E1 at 25.5" with a normal extra-light tension, I use a .090, and I use a .074 for A1. When you say that the string was unstable below B1 at 25.5", what gauge string were you using for that pitch, and what tension were you shooting for? I do bends, both guitar and cello, on my lowest two strings, and my experience with properly chosen strings wasn't like yours.

Cheers!


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jun 11, 2011)

Explorer said:


> In order to know what string gauges will feel in line with your expectations, it will be helpful to know what your expectations are. To that end, tell me what string gauges you would currently use across a normal six-string electric, and at what scale length, and I'll do a quick calculation.



At the moment I am using 12-52 in Eb on a scale length of 25.5.

Thanks!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd go with the Ernie Ball 8 string set, because it seems to be set up for a 25.5" scale length.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 11, 2011)

Assuming that you'll be taking the top six strings back up to E standard, you'll be restringing those with .010 to .048 to maintain the same tension. Keeping in line with that target tension, you'd be using .065 for your low B1 and .086 for the low F#1. 

You'll notice that those gauges are larger than what most people post as what they use for that scale length. That is a major reason for people finding that they have rubbery strings: they didn't put on a thick enough string. 

You'll probably have to do a little hunting to find the lowest string with a guitar ball end. You could also grab some needle nose pliers and get accustomed to switching out the ball on a bass string; I used to do that before I found out that Ernie Ball made my lowest target string of .090 with a guitar ball end. 

Cheers!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 12, 2011)

I believe D'Addarrio also make upto an 80 or 90.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 12, 2011)

Here are some examples of thick strings with guitar ball ends.
D'Addario XL156 Fender VI (24-84), Full Set [XL156] : Strings By Mail *Strings, Accessories, Music and more
Boomers Wound : Strings By Mail *Strings, Accessories, Music and more


----------



## Lothar (Jun 12, 2011)

I got a drop G tuning on a 25,5 with 0,72 string and its pretty tight so I won't mind F# with ie. 0.76


----------



## jordanky (Jun 13, 2011)

Our music store just got one of these in today, it is surprisingly set up very vell from the factory. Also, the neck is unpainted which I was surprised by, since the SC-207's we've gotten in stock here had painted necks. The pickups are, for lack of a better description, absolutely horrendous pieces of shit. The guitar plays, looks, and is built very nicely for the price and I'm trying to talk myself out of just taking it home today, lol

Here's a crappy picture. I'll snap some better ones here in the next couple of minutes!


----------



## Ripper1134 (Jun 14, 2011)

i wouldnt realy trust a 25.5 tho. that cant possibly work


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jun 16, 2011)

I, like Explorer, also have an older discontinued FM-408 with the 25 1/2" scale length. I keep mine in standard F# tuning, with a 10-56 for the 7, and then I use a 70 for the F# and I have no issues with it going out of tune nor an issue with loose, floppy or rubbery strings. I think the reason why some of these guys use such thick monsterous strings is because they play so damn hard and beat the ever living shit out of the strings while they play. Not my thing, nor my liking for bigger strings than I really need to do what I need them to do. 

As Explorer was also saying about the ESP/LTD and the Agile: I myself would go with the ESP (Not because I'm an ESP whore...) because I find that pickups are easy to swap out and would be about the same cash wise as spending it on an Agile... I also prefer the tone of a bolt-on compared to a neck-thru because tonally it's a little brighter and raspier, compared to a neck-thru which is darker and warmer. Even though my FM-408 is a neck-thru, the 808X that's in it does wonders for the tone and helps make it not so muddy with the low F#. 

So I would look at it like this:
-ESP/LTD bolt-on with new pickups and somewhat brighter tone
-OR-
-Agile neck-thru with somewhat darker, warmer tone and good pickups stock
= still gonna be about the same price either way. But tonally it's all in what your looking for...


----------



## robadobdob (Apr 29, 2012)

yo yo, i am new here and i would like to throw in my two cents, i was just playing my wee six string guitar which i have titled "die welle"as it looks like a wave landed on it ,as i did a swirl on it using car paint and it came out all crazy and metallic(and fuckin expensive) . it was a happy accident.
anyways. this guitar used to be a pacifica(yamaha guitars are fucking amazing by the way) until i took out the neck pickup and covered it all up and all that bs. i fired a fool proof(solderless) emg into it and now it sounds as good as james hetfields guitar.
anyways. after i played that today and enjoyed the satisfying crunchiness of the 6 string, i wanted a lower bitta chunkiness cuz i wanted to groove out in standard 8 string tuning ,playing de-tuned blues(this is all waffley but i feel it is important to the main point) anyhoo. i picked up the sc 208 and whereas it was comfortable as fuck to play ,i couldnt get that satisfying oomph that i required
my little yamaha pacifica with mods now sounds better than my ltd,by an absolute long shot. (i am writing this as i had not played my yamaha in a month as i lent it away and this is teh first time i have compared)
luckily for me, i have a reference sound,and know that ,once i put an emg 808 into the ltd 208 , it will basically be the same as its higher end counterpart, the 208 B sans the middle man,
unless that is, you want to cry about the difference between alder and basswood. you will save lots of cash too.fuck it, go all the way and throw in a hipshot bridge and you have "the real thing" ,a stef b-8 in all but name(and alder) look at the site here, there's a whole bunch of fuck all between model peripherals The ESP Guitar Company | 2012 USA Website

oh yeah, the set up is a piece of piss on this guitar. i swear ta fuck. its as simple to work as my wee yamaha.and it plays as smooth as barry white at a widows convention.

anyone notice how much devilish marketing goes on these days in terms of musical gear?
people complaining about little nuances,like, oh you have to have a gibson gold top in order to record in the studio and other such bullshit. that is all by corporate design.branding makes a fool out of us all.
especially through apple.FOLY HUCK

rant over.enjoy the 208 b
like apple based computers and windows based computers
if you put a tiny bit of time in and learn a bit about the actual machine, you will be able to modify and operate a windows machine to a much more satisfying degree than those of us who take the easy way out and buy apple products, simply buying one is a contract with them that negates your right to modify your own machine back to good health if it fucks up(which it will)
same goes for guitars, esp have clearly done this with the stephen carpenter model, all you gots to do is learn a tiny bit about hardware installation on guitars(and believe me, emg make it easy as fuck) and you can buy a guitar "worth" 500 dollars and spend 250 dollars to make it "worth" 1200 dollars 


i know most of you veteran posters will already know this shit but i have never been part of a community willing to listen to my opinionated bullshit before so i am affording myself the opportunity on here to both learn and spout bullshit

danke schoen


----------



## Nemonic (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guys. Dude offered me a guitar trade. My Cort baritone seven with EMG 707X/707 for his ESP-LTD SC 208 with a 808X bridge pickup. He also asked for extra money. I am hesitating. He has not told me about how much he wants yet. 
That standart scale scares me because it was the reason why I bought that Cort few years ago. 
Would it be possible to tune that guitar to F standard with Ernie Ball Slinky 8 pack? I like tight and stable tuning.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Holy necrobump batman!


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 17, 2013)

At 25.5", a 74 might be OK for F#, albeit a bit floppy, but decent. If you want to go at all below it, you'll need an 86 or higher to really maintain tension, guaranteed. I like the SC-208 models and I like all of ESP's 25.5" scale 8's, but you absolutely *have to* place thicker strings on them to have them really shine the way I feel they're meant to. If you really like the SC, I'd say jump for it. I've been having a strong preference towards 27"er's, but lately, I'm feeling more at home on my 25.5" 6'er than on anything else. So much so that I too might jump on a 25.5" ESP/LTD soon.


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm actually trying to get rid of my Rg7 to get one of these or one of the other short scale 8s offered out there. Does anyone else have some experience with one they'd like to share? Maybe some buyers that got em when they first came out, how are they holding up?


----------



## Nemonic (Jun 18, 2013)

HurrDurr, thank you.
I know that I won't play that guitar since I am leaving country with a custom one. I am thinking about the use of that LTD. 
My friend is playing in a very interesting metalcore band. They started at drop D, now they tune to drop C#. He is currently using that Cort seven at home that I want to trade for that LTD because he is writing album and I offered him this guitar to have more range. I am sometimes getting pretty bored of their music when almost every song contains palm muted riffage at that C#, it is bad when you can not go lower. 
Here is the thing:
I would take that Cort seven, trade it for that LTD, then give it to that friend. I am thinking about the tuning. He is normally using a Washburn six that has standard scale, so that eight would be just a regular guitar with two extra strings. 
I think that Periphery seven tuning would be great as a basis. 
G#D#G#C#F#A#D#G# for the beginning. 
This way he can drop the second string to get his original six string tuning with two extra string. This way it would be great if the lowest G# could be dropped too to get that Ragnarok tuning. 
Do you think it is possible with that Ernie Ball 8 Slinky set? Isn't that thinnest string too thick for that high tuning? There is always the possibility to tune that string the same way as the string next to it to get that chorus type sound as Stephen Carpenter does.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 18, 2013)

If I read that correctly and you're tuning _up_, then there shouldn't be an issue with that string set. They're designed to give you decent string tension in F# Standard _(though I find them to still be a bit too floppy for my taste)_, but tuned up it should be nice and tight. The problem lies in _what_ you're tuning to. I feel tuning that set all the way up to G# sounds a bit scary, but I can't really say much else as I've never done anything of the sort myself.


----------



## vertibration (Aug 12, 2015)

I have the 208, and the pickups are absolutely horrendous. The worst sounding pickups I have ever heard in my life. However, I also bought Lungren M8's to replace them. The Guitar feels fantastic, and it looks cool as ...., but just replace the pickups to whatever works for your ears


----------



## vertibration (Aug 12, 2015)

HurrDurr said:


> At 25.5", a 74 might be OK for F#, albeit a bit floppy, but decent. If you want to go at all below it, you'll need an 86 or higher to really maintain tension, guaranteed. I like the SC-208 models and I like all of ESP's 25.5" scale 8's, but you absolutely *have to* place thicker strings on them to have them really shine the way I feel they're meant to. If you really like the SC, I'd say jump for it. I've been having a strong preference towards 27"er's, but lately, I'm feeling more at home on my 25.5" 6'er than on anything else. So much so that I too might jump on a 25.5" ESP/LTD soon.




Agreed


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 12, 2015)

Holy dual necrobump Batman!


----------

